# Chamber Tech 2000



## Rockmonster (Nov 15, 2007)

I'm wondering if anyone here might know what exactly is in this product........lightweight insulating refractory mortar. I love this stuff for the parging of old smoke chambers......it is incredibly user friendly. But here's the thing.......it SEEMS like a simple recipe........but is it? Or is it a proprietary mix that is known only to the folks at Ahrens? It just really seems that someone could mix up a large batch and bucket it up for future use......which is what I want to do, as it is pretty expensive. Tscar, this should be up _your_ alley? Thanks in advance.....


----------



## Tscarborough (Feb 25, 2006)

Calcium Aluminate cement, fine aggregate, and perlite. You can make your own.


----------



## fjn (Aug 17, 2011)

*Fireplace*

I have had good luck with the mix sold by Copperfield Chimney Supply out of Iowa.


----------

